# New to this board.....



## Sydbarrett (Nov 15, 2012)

I just wanted to drop a few lines and introduce myself. I have learned alot of things from some other forums (some from well informed members and moderators and some the hard way - either from being too trusting or not following great advice) I joined here a few weeks ago and have found out alot by just reading and perusing some of the sponsor's web sites. Thanks for having me here!   

My stats are currently: 
Age 46 
Height: 6'0" 
Weight: 230lbs

I would say I am in the middle of road as respects to HRT/TRT as I love to experiment with different protocols ONLY after researching and reading other member's results and/or personal experiences. I don't take silly chances like I used to back in my 20s, when I thought I was immortal. Again, thanks and I will contribute where I see I can, but more important read and learn!


----------



## Arnold (Nov 15, 2012)

Sydbarrett, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## cck99352 (Nov 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 15, 2012)

welcome


----------



## charley (Nov 15, 2012)

*

  welcome !!!
*


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Nov 15, 2012)

welcome!!


----------



## oliolz (Nov 15, 2012)

welcome buddy!


----------



## bdeljoose (Nov 15, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 15, 2012)

Welcome from a fellow Pink Floyd fan.


*Welcome to IMF.
I hope you find your membership at IMF both educational and enjoyable.
The following is useful advice, please accept it as such without taking offense.*




Please, Use your head.

Start with reading the rules, not steroid cycles.

Next you're gonna wanna know how to send a PM...read the rules.

Read the stickys.

Contribute meaningful, useful information to IMF.

Introduce yourself in the new members section.

Don't post inappropriate questions and sensitive information in open forum.

*Did I mention, READ THE RULES!*


----------



## brazey (Nov 15, 2012)

Welcome to the Board...


----------



## Intense (Nov 15, 2012)

Nice username. I remember the syd days for pink floyd.. Perfect example of why not to drop acid every couple days lol


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Nov 15, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Sydbarrett (Nov 15, 2012)

Intense said:


> Nice username. I remember the syd days for pink floyd.. Perfect example of why not to drop acid every couple days lol



LMAO!  I though so as well....he was the inspiration for "Shine on you Crazy Diamond"  - My ipod workout playlist has everything from Floyd to Jay-Z as I am all over the place with my music tastes. I like this site, forums, members, admins, and moderators! Same goes to all the friendly welcomes including Paranoid Fitness....I have gotten a ton of great info so far on here!


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Intense (Nov 15, 2012)

Sydbarrett said:


> LMAO!  I though so as well....*he was the inspiration for "Shine on you Crazy Diamond"*  - My ipod workout playlist has everything from Floyd to Jay-Z as I am all over the place with my music tastes. I like this site, forums, members, admins, and moderators! Same goes to all the friendly welcomes including Paranoid Fitness....I have gotten a ton of great info so far on here!



Yeah, sad really


----------



## syed2011 (Nov 16, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> Welcome!


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 16, 2012)

Floyd rock on bro 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## Cork (Nov 26, 2012)

Welcome to IML forums!  You'll find some great info here.

Make sure to support the sponsors.  Check out Orbit Nutrition for some great deals on Bodybuilding Supplements.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Nov 29, 2012)

Welcome to IMF


----------

